# Pros and cons of going to concerts



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I was thinking about the handful of concerts I've been to and while they were rewarding and memorable experiences I can't say I strongly prefer concerts over home listening.
There's something about the intimacy of home listening that I miss at a concert. I do enjoy concerts a lot, but I just can't get into the music as much as at home, or at the very least it takes time before I'm really into it. 
The natural, accoustic sound can't be beaten, but sitting in a large hall filled with other people, who make sounds and movements... I can close myself off from it for the most part, but it still distracts me subconsciously. 
The perfect listening experience would be to have a concert performed for me in private, in a hall that's as dark as possible. A man can dream... 
What is your opinion on concerts?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing beats real real thing, I like to go to the De Doelen ( Rotterdam) and watch the orchestra members playing and the conductor doing his job, I can get envy that he can do it and I can't.
We always have a subscription so always the same seat.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I like to experience the concert and feeling the excitement of being part of it!!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

DeepR said:


> I was thinking about the handful of concerts I've been to and while they were rewarding and memorable experiences I can't say I strongly prefer concerts over home listening.
> There's something about the intimacy of home listening that I miss at a concert. I do enjoy concerts a lot, but I just can't get into the music as much as at home, or at the very least it takes time before I'm really into it.
> The natural, accoustic sound can't be beaten, but sitting in a large hall filled with other people, who make sounds and movements... I can close myself off from it for the most part, but it still distracts me subconsciously.
> The perfect listening experience would be to have a concert performed for me in private, in a hall that's as dark as possible. A man can dream...
> What is your opinion on concerts?


You have a point. 
Taggart & I, on the way to a concert (Four Seasons, with Adrian Chandler & Norwich Baroque), were discussing how we felt.

The baroque concerts that we go to are in churches - mostly you can't book the seats so have to get there ridiculously early. That means you have to eat early & worry about getting parked too.

Then there's maybe only one or two loos so I have to race up there as soon as the interval is called, only to find that five ladies have beaten me! I spend a lot of the time during the concert thinking about the loo problem...

Plus, these old churches are very dusty and so often one gets a tickle in the throat in the middle of a piece, going through agonies trying to suppress it.

Sometimes we can't see the players very well as the seats aren't tiered - can't get in or out easily - occasionally the acoustics are not good.

No, we said, maybe we won't turn out much after this year's tickets are used up. It's so much comfier to listen to a tip-top cd at home, drinking when you like, visiting the loo when you like, and no queue.

But then we arrived at Norwich Cathedral, and *we were blown away*! :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I live in NYC. Concert-going (and opera-going and ballet-going and theater-going) are an important part of my life - indeed a significant factor in why I live here.

I enjoy listening to music at home, but I can recall a number of concerts I've attended where my response to the music exceeded any I can recall from home listening. Often these were concerts where there was a palpable connection between performer(s) and audience.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I like going to concerts because it gives me a chance to see people other than my work colleagues.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My wife and I enjoy concerts, but pick and choose where and when (oddly this seems to be works she loves)
Our pleasure is enhanced over listening at home being able to watch, listen and the atmosphere all combined. Last year she was crying during the first movement of Tchaikovsky's VC something that would not happen listening to a CD


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I love going to live performances and here in NYC there are so many to choose from. As long as the performance is good (which is usually the case) there are no 'cons. Music was meant to be experienced live, especially classical.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

There is nothing like live music. Other than the price of the tickets, I can't see any cons in going to a concert.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm pretty picky about the concert environment I attend. I've stopped going to large venues (eg. The Los Angeles Phil) because too many people there make too much noise or tend to clap between movements. And then there's the Bravos & Bravas that are out of context with the situation. I may be wrong, but my guess is that European audiences are more polite & knowledgeable.

I prefer the smaller venues with a more intimate setting. I think the audiences are more classical savvy.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I certainly love getting lost in my music on my own, so I can completely understand what you're saying. I couldn't afford in time or money to go to concerts every month. I do love going to a couple performances a year though  It's fun to get the local symphony flyer in the mail each year and pick my shows.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

schigolch said:


> Other than the price of the tickets, I can't see any cons in going to a concert.


If it's not good you can't just turn it off,

You can't pause it, pump up the volume, add extra bass etc

You may get a phone call

You can't dance to it, join in the chorus, conduct it in front of the mirror, play air piano

You can't go back and hear a bit again.

You've got to get there on time, and then get home again.

The time may stop you watching your favourite TV programme.

They may make you queue for your interval drink, and then not give you time to drink it.

The acoustics may be poor.

You may get distracted by bad audience behaviour (texting, coughing, heart attacks etc.)

You may find yourself talking to a boring and opinionated stranger

They may herd you in and then make you wait and wait

An undesirable may try to hook up with you.

You may get bored in the interval.

The whole programme may not suit you

It may be too hot (this is a real problem in Paris) or cold (church halls) or uncomfortable in some other way (there's a hall in Montmartre which always stinks of Gigot D'Agneau)

It may be sold out

There may be a lot of unnecessary ovations


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Nothing beats real real thing...


This is not true. High quality headphones, in a dark room, on THC, with a good recording, will transport you to another world. In fact, I will go further, if you have not heard Beethoven's 3rd or 9th Symphony this way, then you are missing out on one of the awesome aesthetic experiences of life.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

DaveM said:


> I'm pretty picky about the concert environment I attend. I've stopped going to large venues (eg. The Los Angeles Phil) because too many people there make too much noise or tend to clap between movements. And then there's the Bravos & Bravas that are out of context with the situation. I may be wrong, but my guess is that European audiences are more polite & knowledgeable.


For music written in the first half of the 19th century or earlier, the most knowledgable response is generally TO clap between movements.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Magnum Miserium said:


> For music written in the first half of the 19th century or earlier, the most knowledgable response is generally TO clap between movements.


Oh right, Harry. So if Beethoven's 5th is first on the program, we clap between movements and when Brahm's 1st is performed after the intermission, we don't.

The issue of clapping between movements has drawn different opinions over the last 175 years or so. Mendelssohn and Schumann didn't like it, other composers preferred it. The prevailing etiquette is not to. In any event, I don't like it, so there!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassic said:


> This is not true. High quality headphones, in a dark room, on THC, with a good recording, will transport you to another world. In fact, I will go further, if you have not heard Beethoven's 3rd or 9th Symphony this way, then you are missing out on one of the awesome aesthetic experiences of life.


A bit harsh, but I do respect your opinion even I don't agree.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jegreenwood said:


> I live in NYC. Concert-going (and opera-going and ballet-going and theater-going) are an important part of my life - indeed a significant factor in why I live here.
> 
> I enjoy listening to music at home, but I can recall a number of concerts I've attended where my response to the music exceeded any I can recall from home listening. Often these were concerts where there was a palpable connection between performer(s) and audience.


If I lived there that would be the end of my finances .:lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Magnum Miserium said:


> For music written in the first half of the 19th century or earlier, *the most knowledgable response is generally TO clap between movements.*


I don't go to concerts to display my knowledge.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The only downside is that I can't afford to go to more concerts. There are already four I want to attend in October, and all of the venues are intimate, comfortable, and have good acoustics.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I am much more likely to want to get to know an unfamiliar work if I have first heard it live than if I come at it on disc or on the radio.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Unless you can invariably get the very best seats at each venue, the sound quality of listening at home (at least for me with my current stereo gear) nearly always trumps the live version of the same performance. My home listening of orchestral music has me on the conductor's podium. It doesn't get better than that.

I do miss not seeing the musicians producing what I'm hearing. That definintely adds to the experience.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Andolink said:


> Unless you can invariably get the very best seats at each venue, the sound quality of listening at home (at least for me with my current stereo gear) nearly always trumps the live version of the same performance. My home listening of orchestral music has me on the conductor's podium. It doesn't get better than that.


Pretty much true for me since I can rarely get the 4th row center seat. Plus, if you listen to a well recorded live performance on YouTube with headphones, you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

I enjoy the pure energy that a concert has to offer. It's also a great place to bring a date. 
Seriously though, my first live performance was Carmen and it got me hooked.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Classical Performances said:


> I enjoy the pure energy that a concert has to offer. It's also a great place to bring a date.
> Seriously though, my first live performance was Carmen and it got me hooked.


The whole excitement, the people, noting beats the real thing.
( for me that is)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Pugg said:


> The whole excitement, the people, noting beats the real thing.


I get really excited at home in my beautiful dedicated listening room and whenever I feel the need for people around me, I just promise food to a bunch of homeless guys and they don't mind sitting through Mahler's 2nd munching on Doritos.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

According to Mrs Kivimees a big pro for concerts is her getting to see me wearing a tie.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never been to a concert in my life, excluding watching other high school band play completely unknown pieces when I was also in a high school band. I don't think that counts, though. I've never been to one, though it sounds like it would be a very fun time. Things keeping me from attending one are the cost, the fact that I would certainly go alone since I don't know anybody who likes classical music in "real" life, and the fact that I live near Kansas City and the stuff they program as advertised on their website just generally looks really unappealing to me. So home listening it is, for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2016)

MarkW said:


> I am much more likely to want to get to know an unfamiliar work if I have first heard it live than if I come at it on disc or on the radio.


I certainly find that watching an unfamiliar work performed - on TV or the internet - is more engaging than just listening. It's how I've expanded my listening of Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Mahler and Sibelius over the last 4 years. But if I'm going to a live event - which isn't that often - I'd prefer a familiar piece.

The problem I've found - true for rock as well as classical - is that unless I'm quite close, I tend to feel slightly detached and uninvolved. This simply doesn't happen when I'm listening at home.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The biggest positive thing about live concerts for me is feeling like a part of a community, being around other people who for the most part share my passion for music. The biggest negative is that I cannot sing along or even just get up and pace around the room excitedly.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Dedalus said:


> I've never been to a concert in my life, excluding watching other high school band play completely unknown pieces when I was also in a high school band. I don't think that counts, though. I've never been to one, though it sounds like it would be a very fun time. Things keeping me from attending one are the cost, the fact that I would certainly go alone since I don't know anybody who likes classical music in "real" life, and the fact that I live near Kansas City and the stuff they program as advertised on their website just generally looks really unappealing to me. So home listening it is, for me.


Don't worry about going alone - I do it all the time. I used to bring my wife to some concerts but she doesn't enjoy it and we've agreed it's a waste of her time and our money so nowadays I go by myself. I am luckier than you in that I live in a city with an orchestra that schedules at least half a dozen concerts a season that I find highly appealing. Perhaps on your next vacation to a city that features an orchestra with music to you liking? You really should make an effort, it's quite the experience.


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

I agree, I much prefer broken old recordings where you can hardly make out the notes.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Live music has more 'body' and different kind of energy than recorded music, which as a result affects its perception, it's like listening to a person talk right there, more engaging experience perhaps. I certainly feel more involved, but perhaps this is not true for everyone, otherwise how else I would end up with somenone snoring just one seat away from me in the concert.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, I noticed for some people it's also about the whole concert experience, being part of the community, feeling the vibes, seeing the orchestra in action etc. I can appreciate all that but it's not very important to me, compared to the music itself.
When I go to the concert venue close to my home there are 99,9% uhh... how shall I say this, "senior citizens". It doesn't exactly feel like a hip thing to do at the age of 35, but I go anyway!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

There is nothing like live music. I go as often as possible.

That being said, I can see some of the OP's points.

As an audiophile, live music is my reference for my audio system. The reason why I spend money, and take time working on my system is to try to get a bit of the taste of live music in my home.


----------



## John T (May 5, 2016)

Posted the same response twice - sorry!


----------



## John T (May 5, 2016)

John T said:


> QUOTE=DeepR;1126589]Yes, I noticed for some people it's also about the whole concert experience, being part of the community, feeling the vibes, seeing the orchestra in action etc. I can appreciate all that but it's not very important to me, compared to the music itself.
> When I go to the concert venue close to my home there are 99,9% uhh... how shall I say this, "senior citizens". It doesn't exactly feel like a hip thing to do at the age of 35, but I go anyway!


I'm a "Senior Citizen". Were 99.9% of the audience aged 35 or thereabouts, I would go, regardless of my useless hip :tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Another pro for concerts: my applauding my CD player sounds a little thin - and Mrs Kivimees says it makes me look a fool.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

DeepR said:


> Yes, I noticed for some people it's also about the whole concert experience, being part of the community, feeling the vibes, seeing the orchestra in action etc. I can appreciate all that but it's not very important to me, compared to the music itself.
> When I go to the concert venue close to my home there are 99,9% uhh... how shall I say this, "senior citizens". It doesn't exactly feel like a hip thing to do at the age of 35, but I go anyway!


I don't know, here in my experience the audience doesn't feel aged it is pretty mix where I go, different ages, though probably teenagers are the least in sight; you would never confuse the classical concert with a pop production in that respect. And generally I don't pay any attention to a fellow concert goers unless they make me (coughing, snoring does that).


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Klassic said:


> This is not true. High quality headphones, in a dark room, on THC, with a good recording, will transport you to another world. In fact, I will go further, if you have not heard Beethoven's 3rd or 9th Symphony this way, then you are missing out on one of the awesome aesthetic experiences of life.


High'm inclined to agree with with you.

Despite fourth row centre seats in the Berliner Philharmonie listening to Schumann 2 and 4 (with Blondie conducting), I was underwhelmed by the experience. Though through a CEO invite I did not pay, for the effort involved (not mine) I think one can derive equal if not more pleasure spinning a disc with the right ambiance and extras - if that's your thang. Besides music is for the ears, not the eyes, opera excluded of course.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Marinera said:


> I don't know, here in my experience the audience doesn't feel aged it is pretty mix where I go, different ages, though probably teenagers are the least in sight; you would never confuse the classical concert with a pop production in that respect. And generally I don't pay any attention to a fellow concert goers unless they make me (coughing, snoring does that).


Opera, not a concert, but - on Sunday I attended _Cosi Fan Tutte_ presented in a warehouse in Brooklyn. Tickets were $30. The average age of the audience of several hundred was 35 and looking around I could see they were engaged. During intermission they served beer, but not champagne and played recorded classic rock. The opera itself was presented with a Mozartean sized orchestra and most of the singing was first rate. And the acoustics were good. It received a very favorable review in the New York Times.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> Opera, not a concert, but - on Sunday I attended _Cosi Fan Tutte_ presented in a warehouse in Brooklyn. Tickets were $30. The average age of the audience of several hundred was 35 and looking around I could see they were engaged. During intermission they served beer, but not champagne and played recorded classic rock. The opera itself was presented with a Mozartean sized orchestra and most of the singing was first rate. And the acoustics were good. It received a very favorable review in the New York Times.


Fascinating, were the performers young too? This has almost the underground sort of vibe, or maybe musical festival.

Note: I just remember attending some not so famous venues a little out of the way and performers were very young, whole orchestra, and soloists, I think still students maybe.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

KRoad said:


> High'm inclined to agree with with you.
> 
> Despite fourth row centre seats in the Berliner Philharmonie listening to Schumann 2 and 4 (with Blondie conducting), I was underwhelmed by the experience. Though through a CEO invite I did not pay, for the effort involved (not mine) I think one can derive equal if not more pleasure spinning a disc with the right ambiance and extras - if that's your thang. Besides music is for the ears, not the eyes, opera excluded of course.


The first time I ever made it to a classical concert, I was underwhelmed by the fact how quiet it was. I mostly listen to classical music on a pretty high volume level at home, and for some reason I had expected it to be even louder live. Now I know it's not always the case.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Not in my experience.. but I don't play music very loudly, and can't even go to cinemas, because I think they are crazy loud, and it's like torture to be there. But my ears ring when I leave both the concert hall and cinema. Concerts are comfortable, but with cinema it's intolerable, feels like the volume is so insanely high it almost draws blood. Today I think people are conditioned to higher volumes than is healthy. My friends who attend cinemas regularly, listen to everything really too loudly, and they even don't notice this.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> The first time I ever made it to a classical concert, I was underwhelmed by the fact how quiet it was. I mostly listen to classical music on a pretty high volume level at home, and for some reason I had expected it to be even louder live. Now I know it's not always the case.


Yes, I agree - surprisingly low/soft volume.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Marinera said:


> Fascinating, were the performers young too? This has almost the underground sort of vibe, or maybe musical festival.
> 
> Note: I just remember attending some not so famous venues a little out of the way and performers were very young, whole orchestra, and soloists, I think still students maybe.


The singers were not students, but the two couples were young. Of the four of them three have websites with a list of credits.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Marinera said:


> ^
> Not in my experience.. but I don't play music very loudly, and can't even go to cinemas, because I think they are crazy loud, and it's like torture to be there. But my ears ring when I leave both the concert hall and cinema. Concerts are comfortable, but with cinema it's intolerable, feels like the volume is so insanely high it almost draws blood. Today I think people are conditioned to higher volumes than is healthy. My friends who attend cinemas regularly, listen to everything really too loudly, and they even don't notice this.


If living in NYC offers me a wide range of venues to visit, it limits the volume at which I listen to music in my apartment. Which is probably good as I have tinnitus. At times I find my ears ringing in concert halls, most often at piano recitals, les often with an orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have never liked live performances over recorded ones. Especially classical, because the performers don't interact with the audience and the crowd sits quietly. I have never felt a "vibe" from the audience and performers that was notable. And it's the hassle of traffic, parking, the expense, plus worrying about sudden onsets of head colds or lack of sleep the night before ruining the event that make the event more stressful than it should be. When it comes to classical music, I prefer my own hours and my own environment.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have never liked live performances over recorded ones. Especially classical, because the performers don't interact with the audience and the crowd sits quietly. I have never felt a "vibe" from the audience and performers that was notable. And it's the hassle of traffic, parking, the expense, plus worrying about sudden onsets of head colds or lack of sleep the night before ruining the event that make the event more stressful than it should be. When it comes to classical music, I prefer my own hours and my own environment.


Sorry that you have never had that experience. When I sit and watch - say - Christian Tetzlaff playing the Bach works for solo violin (all 6 in one afternoon), his expression and body visibly responding to the notes on the page (not melodramatically, but I have seen that as well), my attention becomes more focused and the music takes on additional resonance.

I have never bought Tetzlaff's recordings of those works because I cannot imagine how they would measure up to my memory.

Responding to your post on a more literal level, I have been to plenty of concerts where the artist speaks to the audience.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pros:
Being able to see a performer in person.
Being able to closely watch the conductor (or which ever performer you are interested in).
Being able to see everything at once and hear the instruments played live.
Being a part of the live atmosphere.

Cons:
Tickets can be expensive.
Driving several hours from home in the middle of winter and ALWAYS in an ice or snowstorm for me.
Driving around for an hour trying to find parking when arriving to the show.
Hearing people cough and talk and move around next to you.
Waiting forever to get out of the parking garage or parking lot I'm trapped in.
Having to repeat the white knuckled drive several hours once again through the ice and snow, except this time in the pitch blackness of night.

I like to be able to experience my favorite works live and in the end the pro's outweigh the cons when it comes to that and/or seeing a performer I've always wanted to see in person. But because of cost of tickets and travel I usually only pick one show a year that I'm most interested in. The rest of the time I prefer to stay at home and listen to a nice studio recording. If I lived within walking distance of a good orchestra and were able to afford tickets to go all the time I would gladly do it because eliminating travel issues and expenses would be a HUGE bonus and only leave the annoyance of coughers...but that's not likely to ever happen because I don't plan on moving and dislike large cities.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The only thing I don't like about live performances is that other folks show up.


----------



## MartinD28 (May 22, 2016)

I love recorded music but attending a live concert is a fantastic, unique way to experience music. There is something about that many musicians playing together to make beautiful music that is amazing to me. 

As our world becomes more digitized attending acoustic performances is becoming more and more important to me. 

My wife and I have attended the Philadelphia orchestra once or twice over the last few years and decided to purchase a 6-concert subscription this year which starts this Sunday with Mozart's Mass in Cmin. I can't wait!


----------



## MartinD28 (May 22, 2016)

The Philadelphia Orchestra just went on strike....ARE YOU KIDDING ME????!!!!???????

AAAAARRRRGRGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pittsburgh also went on strike today. Fort Worth is already on strike. Tough times.


----------



## MartinD28 (May 22, 2016)

I knew nothing of this. I was on their site a few hours ago with no word of a strike and I logged on about an hour ago and found out. To state the obvious - I am very bummed. 

I've been listening to Mozart's Mass for months. Oh well. I guess in all of life's possible problems this is a small one.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

MartinD28 said:


> I knew nothing of this. I was on their site a few hours ago with no word of a strike and I logged on about an hour ago and found out. To state the obvious - I am very bummed.
> 
> I've been listening to Mozart's Mass for months. Oh well. I guess in all of life's possible problems this is a small one.


That sucks. Hopefully, it will be rescheduled at a convenient time for you.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

MartinD28 said:


> The Philadelphia Orchestra just went on strike....ARE YOU KIDDING ME????!!!!???????
> 
> AAAAARRRRGRGGGGHHHHHHHHHH


I share your pain! I was all set to attend Mozart's Mass on Sunday and I get this in my inbox.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Mr. XXXXXX,

Over the past few months, we have been engaged in contract talks with our musicians. During this time we have been negotiating with a clear understanding that the Orchestra is at a threshold defined by world-class artistry, programming excellence, commitment to the community, audience engagement, and societal relevance. We have come a very long way over the last several years and this is a very exciting time for all of us who are so deeply invested in driving this organization forward. As we look ahead to extraordinary opportunities, we are committed to making sound decisions that invigorate our long-term success. With that understanding, we know that our agreement with our musicians will have great and lasting consequences for the future of The Philadelphia Orchestra.

We are disappointed that the musicians have decided to strike and deeply regret any inconvenience to our patrons. Reaching a contract agreement is a cyclical process by which we determine the working arrangement we have with the musicians. The talents of our great musicians must be recognized while also balancing the need for the kind of careful financial stewardship that will keep The Philadelphia Orchestra strong and viable for years to come. We are extremely hopeful that we can come to a swift agreement with our*musicians to assure that all those living in the Philadelphia area and beyond will be able to*continue to enjoy the music of one of the finest orchestras*in the world.

Your support and continuing patronage is extremely important to the future of the Orchestra and we want to be sure you have up-to-date information throughout the duration of our negotiations. We will continue to update you as events progress but please feel free to check back with us periodically for updates.

Thank you for your understanding and your ongoing support of The Philadelphia Orchestra.

Yours in Music, 
Allison Vulgamore


----------



## MartinD28 (May 22, 2016)

I hope this strike is a short one - we were really looking forward to attending regularly this year. 

Would they actually re-schedule cancelled events or do they continue with the program as scheduled for the reminder of the year? 

I assume they're not rescheduled since the season is booked well in advance.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Well thankfully, it was a very short strike. My only concern is that since they cancelled Mozart's mass on Sunday, did I commit a mortal sin?
:devil:

-------------------------
Dear Mr. XXXXXX, 

We are pleased to announce that The Philadelphia Orchestra Association and Musicians have reached an agreement on a new three-year contract which restores the Orchestra to its normal concert schedule. Throughout the negotiations process, all participants recognized a shared commitment to assuring that The Philadelphia Orchestra will be maintained for generations to come. 

To those patrons, students, and volunteers who had planned to attend the performances last weekend, we wish to express our regret for the cancellations. Each and every one of us takes our commitment to our musical audience very seriously, and we apologize for the inconvenience. 

This 2016-17 season marks a new starting line for us. With full hearts and great optimism we are extremely grateful to all who have supported us. 

I look forward to seeing you this season as our concerts in Verizon Hall resume immediately with a special appearance by our good friend Simon Rattle on Thursday and Yannick on the podium on Friday and Saturday as planned. And please join the Fabulous Philadelphians on Tuesday, October 4, for an entire day of free chamber concerts throughout the community. You can visit our website for more details. 

Thank you for your ongoing support of The Philadelphia Orchestra. 

Yours in Music, 
Allison Vulgamore


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pros: Better sound than you can reproduce at home. Spontaneous performances.

Cons: Distracting, bored listeners. Armrest bullies. Bathrooms not strategically located. Hearing aid buzzing. Talking. Premature clapping before the work is over.

In other words, I prefer staying home.


----------

